# New Pt Preventative vs. Established Pt Preventative



## heatherwinters (Feb 11, 2008)

If a patient was seen for the first time by MD at my office.  The patient is normally seen by a PA at another satellite office.  So, same practice, different location, same specialty.  Would I charge an annual physical as a new patient or established patient preventative exam. I am thinking established patient because the patient was seen within the last three years by a provider with the same practice with the same specialty (primary care).


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 11, 2008)

Established pt is what you have to bill for due to the same practice (which means same tax id #).


----------



## Jackie Stack (Feb 21, 2008)

You would bill as an established patient. Same practice, same speciality, same tax ID# within the last three years.


----------

